# Erratic cichlid swimming after water change



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi! This is my first post here and I have a question regarding my cichlids. I have a 60 gal tank with a fluval fx4 canister filter. I did a water change today with tap water I used stress coat as my water conditioner and my cichlids are swimming so crazy.. I don't know what the problem is not all of them are swimming erratically just like 3 of them I usually use the purified water that you use to fill up the 5gal jugs outside of a grocery store. Water peramerters are Ammonia:0, Nitrite:0, Nitrate is in the middle of 20-40 
Please help I don't know what's going on with them. I did a bigger water change last week because of high Nitrate and they didn't act as strange. Please all the help is needed


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Switch to prime instead of stresscoat


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Tgiroux951, do the fish look like they are enjoying the water change or do they act crazy?

I don't see a need to use purified water from a store to do aquarium water changes unless your tap water is extremely horrible. The other issue with some purified water is that it may not contain the minerals fish need to maintain health.

Can you provide the water test results for your tap water? It would be helpful to know the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels at a minimum. Also provide the brand and type (liquid or strip) test kit that you are using to test.

Also, are you adding any other additives to the tank such as cichlid salts or buffers, plant food, etc.?


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Can you be a little more descriptive about their behaviour? For example, are they rubbing on rocks? Do they make jerky movements as they are swimming?


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

It looks like there more of stressed out pale in color and just swimming back and fourth. The tap water is actually really pure which is surprising it's at 0 for everything. Amonia Nitrate nitrite. I'm also using the API master test kit. 
I'm not to sure what it is that made them all go crazy literally almost all of my cichlids went wild swimming up and down back and fourth. 
I also have a 2-3 inch Bumble Bee that has been swimming back and fourth most of the day. He started to do that like a couple days ago.. not to sure what it would be. 
I I add aquarium salt ever now and then but I haven't added it in a while. I also put some melafix last week. Even that made them swim the same so I got nervous and did a 5 gal water change. And the stress coat


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the additional info!

I find that my fish also seem to swim more vigorously after a water change but do not notice them becoming more pale.

I don't see a problem with your tap test results, they seem ideal for water changes. I suggest you also take a sample of your tap water in a clean glass container and let it sit out in the open for 24 hours and then test the pH of the water. Do a comparison of the pH immediately from the tap (faucet) and then again after the 24 hour wait period and post the results.

Two more test kits that you might consider buying are the GH(hardness) and KH (alkalinity) tests since they are not included in the API Master Kit. Or you can have those parameters tested at your local fish store if they offer it. You will be testing the tap water and not the aquarium water.

Some people do see their fish acting 'itchy' when using Stress coat since it does have a slime stimulator in the product and Prime users don't seem to see this type of behavior after any other water quality issues are ruled out.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Okay hmm so maybe it was the hardness of the water? That makes sense now because they aren't doing it anymore just my bigger bumblebee he does it a lot he doesn't flash or anything like that he just swims against the glass back and forth.. it just worries me because I want them to be happy not all freaked out. 
Thank you for your replys!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It might be the hardness of the water in this case because of the difference between the purified and the tap. Hard water is not usually a factor unless it is a sudden change.

Can you also post the number, size and which cichlids you have in this tank? Also, what are the tank dimensions in Length x Width x Height?

Also, how long has this tank been set up?


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Okay that makes sense. I have I believe 17 cichlids. 
Dexter: Elongatus Ornatus "slender mbuna"
2 Bumblebee: bumblebee 
AceI cichlid m
Melanochromis Auratus m
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi eureka
2 electric yellows 1/m 1/f 
Red Zebra cichlid m 
electric blue ahli
fuscotaeniatus. 
Rusty cichlid 
2 chewer cichlids 
2 Jalo afra 
Johanni cichlid 
They are all around 1-3 inches 3 being the biggest. Length is 48 width is 15 height is 13.5 
And it's been set up for about 6 months now.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

And one more thing. They don't seem like they are growing to much at all is that something that I should be concerned about? Or is it just cichlids.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tgiroux951 said:


> Okay that makes sense. I have I believe 17 cichlids.
> Dexter: Elongatus Ornatus "slender mbuna"
> 2 Bumblebee: bumblebee
> AceI cichlid m
> ...


The purified water is not going to give them the electrolytes they need, so it would explain some of the behavior being due to electrolyte imbalance. You're more than likely going to have some problems on your hands in the future with some of the current stock. The fusco is going to grow up to be a nearly 10 inch aggressive piscivore with tank mates he could easily tear apart. I don't recommend any nimbochromis species in less than a 72" tank. Some of your Mbuna, crabro aka bumblebee, auratus, johanni, red zebra, are on the higher end of the spectrum when it comes to aggression and the male to female ratios need to be amended to 1 male to 4 females or eliminate all females and keep only males.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes I'm aware of him getting so big. I just noticed today that my fusco was starting to chase around the electric blue around the tank a bit but in the long run I am planning on getting a bigger tank and I also believe I only have a couple females in the tank I can't really tell because they aren't old enough to vent yet. But thank you for the reply. What is a piscivor?? And one more question how would I go about with adding my tap if it's so much higher in ph then my tank is?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

A piscivore is a fish eater. How much of a difference is there in pH between your tap and the filtered water?


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ohh so a pretator. That's great lol


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Exactly, so if you plan to keep him I'd suggest getting a 120 gallon tank or bigger.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. Cool thank you for your help


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't see where you posted the pH of either your tap water or tank water?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, we need to know what the difference in pH is. If it's off by more than a point, the tap needs to be gradually introduced.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

I waited a day and let the water sit. The water out of the faucet is 8.2 ph super high. After sitting is like 7.6 which is good it matches what my tank is at. So that explains everything. Does anyone know why it drops after a day?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Certain minerals and buffers in the tap water drop out of solution while standing and cause the pH to be lower.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hmm that's interesting. Well thank you for the help. 
Do you know why my bumblebee would be swimming crazy most of the time? He will calm down for a bit loose his/her stripes and then swim back and forth against the glass he's the only one doing it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fish new to a tank will do this for days and days. But he is not new to the tank and he only does it after a water change, is that right?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

My first guess would be discomfort due to low pH from your store bought water... Usually fish lose their color because they are stressed, ill or a combination of the two. 8.2-7.6 from your tap is actually a great pH for African cichlids. So even if it initially drops, then stays steady at 7.6, you're good to go with that. It may take a little time for the fish to adjust to a new hardness level and pH, so make it a gradual change when you do your routine maintenance.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

My ph is at a 7.4 that's to low? 
And no he's doing it like every day he eats he just swims weird. Like something is bugging him last night the oldest one of the tank was doing it as well I have no clue hats going on with them


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No scratching on rocks or the sand?


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

No nothing at all


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Which is why I'm so confused 
Is a 7.4 ph to low?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your 7.4 pH is not too low in my opinion.

Can you take a video of your fish and post it? I'm guessing he is just frisky and swimming a lot, very common.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes I will try to post one now


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

It's not letting me post one put I can put it on YouTube the. Put the link on here


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

This is the video


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah 7.4 is okay nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

So no one can really tell me what is going on with my bumblebee


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

That's most definitely stress... It looks like your acei is being a bit of a bully and chasing and stressing out the crabro and the bigger one.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

It kinda looks that way but it's not the acei just joins in lol it's kinda cute I don't really know how to explain it. It bugs be because it doesn't matter what I do he's doing that no one chases him around if anything the acei is joining him but not chasing him around.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Do you think it's the ph being to low? How would I rise it?? And keep it up


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Aggression has nothing to do with the pH, I wouldn't worry about the pH and worry more about correcting the aggression issue.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

But there is no aggression in my tank. Everyone minds their business like I said the acei just swims with him he doesn't bother him or chase him around. No one messes with the big bumblebee


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm sorry but it really looks like your acei is posturing aggressively and chasing the bigger crabro and it looks like the smaller one was getting apprehensive when the acei and the bigger crabro got near him. Has anyone else watched the video?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes I watched it and agree that it appears to aggression related as the crabro is definitely pacing.

I experience short chases in a larger Malawi tank but the repetitive chasing can be a problem and can lead to stress and illness.

Increasing the number of hiding places in the tank by adding additional stacks of rocks may be helpful in the short term but as all the fish mature, you will need to rehome some of the fish.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

While I understand that it appears the acei is just swimming with the bigger crabro, looks can often be deceiving when it comes to these issues unless you know what you're looking for. Mbuna don't have buddies or want to play with each other. When one fish is following closely behind another and repetitively going back and forth across the tank, as was demonstrated in the video, it's aggressive posturing to intimidate the other fish. Exceptions would be when someone walks up to the tank to feed or other outside stimuli. They are in constant competition for territory, mates and food and that's the way they view each other, as a potential threat to their little piece of the aquarium. You will eventually have to cull out some of the multiples of same species males. But as Dee suggested, much more rockwork would be a good start.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

You know what now that I think about it. Every time I re arrange my tank or take them all out and put them all back in he never really gets a territory. Do you think that's what it is?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Basically a Mbuna without a home is a stressed Mbuna... That's why it's best to have plenty of rocks so everyone has a little place to hide and feel safe.


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

How many more rocks can I put in?? I'm kinda nervous that the bottom will break


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You don't have to worry about that. I promise you can't put enough rock in there to break the bottom. Just make sure you stack it really well so it doesn't topple over


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

Okay awesome thank you I'm gonna get some limestone


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

I believe this is better. I like it more and my children are happy


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

I will wait and see to see if this fixes my problem with the bumblebee


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah it's better than it was but the best way to scape for Mbuna is to stack rock all the way to the water line. I don't have Mbuna anymore can anyone please give the OP some examples using their own tanks?


----------



## Tgiroux951 (Sep 7, 2017)

He is still stressing out!! what can it be?? It's bugging me so much


----------

